# KRONOGECKOS breeders & holdbacks



## kronogeckos (Apr 20, 2014)

Well, at this time, ill be showing some new stuff at home 



At first, our jewel, first time hatched in world, our beauty Hurrikane!! (Mack snow eclipse rainwater blizzard), the rainwater version of diablo blanco 





























Ms firewater











W&Y crystal











W&Y fire rainwater





























Murphy patternless Chimerism albino




















Another holdback, dark mandarine tangerine noir desir










Holdback mandarine tangerine het noir desir











Holdback W&Y eclipse 











Raining red stripe











Raining red stripe











Firewater











Holdback W&Y mack snow eclipse











W&Y mack snow eclipse (abbys) pied line











Mack snow typhoon


I hope u enjoy!!!


----------

